# Massachusetts IBS Support Group Anyone?



## jprouss (Feb 6, 2003)

Hello,I am forming an IBS Support group in the Boston, MA area and would like to know if anyone in Massachusetts is interested or would like more information.For more information, please visit the Boston IBS Suport Group Bulletin board at EZBoard.com or email bostonibssupportgroup###attbi.com


----------



## math_and_music (May 22, 2012)

I know this message is very old, but did this group ever get formed?If not, is there another IBS Support Group in Massachusetts?Thanks.


----------



## Whodathunk (Aug 23, 2010)

math_and_music said:


> I know this message is very old, but did this group ever get formed?If not, is there another IBS Support Group in Massachusetts?Thanks.


----------



## Whodathunk (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all,I'd also be interested in attending a support group in Massachusetts.Please let me know if one starts up!Best wishes,


----------

